# Paphiopedilum hangianum blooming in situ



## cxcanh (May 21, 2016)

It is great to see this species blooming in situ in person.


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2016)

Lovely. 

Thanks!


----------



## Markhamite (May 21, 2016)

Very beautiful! Have to get one back. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 21, 2016)

I really want a P. hangianum. That'd be worth moving to Canada for.


----------



## troy (May 21, 2016)

I wonder how old that is? Thats gotta be at least 8 years


----------



## abax (May 21, 2016)

That's a very insightful photo and also a beautiful flower.


----------



## Stone (May 22, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

Whats the current temps there day & night and how much does it rain? I found at 90 farenheit mine took off


----------



## cxcanh (May 22, 2016)

troy said:


> I wonder how old that is? Thats gotta be at least 8 years



It really take long time from small plant until it bloom. When I have time I'll show a photo that you can see after a long time then the next generation can bloom again.


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

I'm glad you support preserving the paphs, thats important!! Thank you!!!


----------



## John M (May 22, 2016)

It that limestone?


----------



## cxcanh (May 22, 2016)

John M said:


> It that limestone?



Yes it is.


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2016)

:clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2016)

wonderful


----------



## cxcanh (May 22, 2016)

Also love to see such ...areas


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2016)

I see moss, limestone, damp all the time.....???light?


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

What are the temps?


----------



## gonewild (May 22, 2016)

Is the orange on the leaves Lichen or is it just color of ageing leaves?


----------



## Spaph (May 22, 2016)

This is so special to see, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Is the orange on the leaves Lichen or is it just color of ageing leaves?


 I would guess it is Lichen from the photo , the new leaves are from just one growing season so they look pristine .


----------



## John M (May 22, 2016)

Wow, that's not just a steep rock face, it's positively vertical. VERY interesting! Thank you so much for this extra photograph. It is so much more informative than the close-up of the plant at the beginning of this thread!

Thanks for confirming that they're growing on limestone. It gives me some ideas about how to grow my hangianums.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 22, 2016)

I think he said algea? maybe lichen with the way they look. 
They were very common on the leaves of other paphs on his photos as well.

Love photos like this, Thank you so much!!!
Makes me want to fly to Vietnam and take a long hike with you! haha


----------



## cxcanh (May 22, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Is the orange on the leaves Lichen or is it just color of ageing leaves?




Yes, the lichen cover most of the old leaves and normally most of that leaves are more than 7 years old.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 22, 2016)

Amazing...

BTW, loved your other orchid and wildlife photos from your field trips.

Hard to believe you could carry so much stuff on your motorcycle.

Keep the great pics coming.


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

Can I ask what the temps are there? And how much it rains?


----------



## cxcanh (May 22, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Amazing...
> 
> BTW, loved your other orchid and wildlife photos from your field trips.
> 
> ...




Thank you, 




troy said:


> Can I ask what the temps are there? And how much it rains?



We have 4 season in a year and temps from 0-38oC, the rain basically just about 2 month a year and most of area this species grow are not directly contact to rain.


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

What are the temperature night and day there now? Thanks for posting the pictures, and the culture info!!


----------



## paphioboy (May 23, 2016)

Very informative. Thanks, Canh. Do you notice if plants in cultivation which are watered frequently grow faster compared to those in the wild, since you say that wild plants often grow not in direct contact to rain?


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperMatt (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful plants, and flowers as well! What a big difference in color between flowers at same environment. Interesting. Is that a ripe seedcapsule on the center of the situ photo? Little babies will certainly come! Lovely shots as always, congrats!


----------



## cxcanh (May 23, 2016)

troy said:


> What are the temperature night and day there now? Thanks for posting the pictures, and the culture info!!



Now the temps there around 26-30oC during the day and about 5oC lower during night



paphioboy said:


> Very informative. Thanks, Canh. Do you notice if plants in cultivation which are watered frequently grow faster compared to those in the wild, since you say that wild plants often grow not in direct contact to rain?



It not much faster, also slow



SlipperMatt said:


> Beautiful plants, and flowers as well! What a big difference in color between flowers at same environment. Interesting. Is that a ripe seedcapsule on the center of the situ photo? Little babies will certainly come! Lovely shots as always, congrats!



Yes, you are right related to seed capsule. many baby plan too


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. 

The night temperature is a lot warmer for the elevation than I thought! 
I guess I can worry less now.


----------



## JeanLux (May 23, 2016)

Thanks a lot Canh!!!! Just be careful when climbing to shoot these great pics !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2016)

Did everyone notice how I managed not to ask "What part of the Glorious Peopless Democratic Republic these were found growing in?"!? :evil:


----------



## troy (May 23, 2016)

Happypaphy my hangianum and hangianum xs have new roots growing and growing fast since I raised my temps you should defenitely not have a problem


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2016)

Mine as well, well, for the most part. lol

The only thing that are sulking are one that are back crossed onto hang. They just are weak plants I ended up with, I guess. bad luck!

malipo x hang slowed down a bit. but others, especially hang with armeniacum in any combo, they are the best growers for me! 

Anyway, I'm just trying to better understand the natural conditions where they occur.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Did everyone notice how I managed not to ask "What part of the Glorious Peopless Democratic Republic these were found growing in?"!? :evil:



Isn't that going to be an insult? oke:

This is Vietnam, not China!!!

I'm not sure how Vietnamese feel about that, but if you did that to some other Asian, you don't want to be seen, to say the least.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> This is Vietnam, not China!!!



Not yet! - Glorious People's Liberation Army of the Southern Sea!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 24, 2016)

What are you talking about?!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2016)

Search "Glorious People's Democratic Republic" here, or do some research on your own.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 24, 2016)

My previous comment was meant to be more like "shut up!" Not really asking for an answer. oke:

Well, I did look up as you said any how, that title searched on this website returns 17 results, none of which seem directly related to the political stuff, unless if it's some kind of inside joke.

Quick internet search returns results related to North Korea, strangely. 

My point was that the phrase you kept using seems to refer to China. 
And the sense you used it as in "not yet" in the above incident, however you meant it, it's not funny, but rather ignorant, irresponsible, highly offensive, and just wrong!

Think of Ukraine vs Russia, Japan vs Korea, list goes on. 
Not funny!


----------



## cxcanh (Jun 1, 2016)

Should just talk about orchid (slipper) here only and have fund with that...
Remember "Life is so short..." and try to have as more fund as possible.
Thank you.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 1, 2016)

You are amazing! Thank you.


----------



## troy (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting the current temps!!


----------

